# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Вопросы по пречекам в Рарус Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5

## dude2009

1) Есть ли возможность отменить состояние пречека у заказа? Если да, то как?
2) Есть ли возможность повторной печати пречека без отмены состояния пречека? И как это сделать?
В Рарус Ресторан 8 вижу есть такая возможность, но переходить на него нет возможности http://www.1c-menu.ru/upload/all%20n...an_cashier.PNG
Заранее спасибо

----------


## dude2009

На другом форуме ответили:
1.Можно отменять статус Пречека у Заказа(по кнопке "пречек" во фронте официанта предлагается выбор — отменить или повторить печать пречека) — если включено право 159 "ФРОНТЫ Разрешить отменять у заказов состояние ПРЕЧЕК" у пользователя или у шаблона прав, выбранного для пользователя 
2.Если право 159 у пользователя выключено по кнопке "пречек" во фронте официанта происходит печать копии пречека
Можно закрывать

----------

